# 것보다는 좋았다



## *Louis*

Hey guys,

could you please help me understand this sentence? There are a few connectors/suffixes and grammar that I'm not sure of. Many thanks in advance!

종종 외롭기도 하고 아무리 1인가구라고 혼자 살림 다 하고 밥 챙겨 먹으며 회사 다니려니 힘들긴 했지만 부모님과 함께 사는 것보다는 좋았다.

"Sometimes I feel alone, living in a one-bedroom flat, eating on my own...but it was better that living with my parents..."
"I liked living with my parents, it was hard to live together with someone..."

Thanks again!

Best,
Louis


----------



## pcy0308

Hello *Louis*,
I do not understand what the word "나무리" is and quite frankly, I can't say I've ever seen or heard of the word before.
Could it be possible you misspelled the word, "아무리," which literally translates to "even though," "though"?
However, with or without the word, the sentence itself is very clear in expressing what the narrator wants to convey, and your translation is spot-on in fact: though I often felt alone and it was hard to get by/manage on my own (have to do chores by myself and prepare my own meals all the while working), it was still better than living with my parents.


----------



## *Louis*

pcy0308 said:


> Hello *Louis*,
> I do not understand what the word "나무리" is and quite frankly, I can't say I've ever seen or heard of the word before.
> Could it be possible you misspelled the word, "아무리," which literally translates to "even though," "though"?
> However, with or without the word, the sentence itself is very clear in expressing what the narrator wants to convey, and your translation is spot-on in fact: though I often felt alone and it was hard to get by/manage on my own (have to do chores by myself and prepare my own meals all the while working), it was still better than living with my parents.


Hi pcy0308,

sorry, the word is actually 아무리. Does it make sense now? Sorry.


----------



## pcy0308

Hello *Louis*,
Yes, it does not alter the meaning in any significant way though. Your translation was spot-on. The sentence makes perfect sense.


----------

